# Fill gap between window frame and surrounding drywall



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Drywall compound by itself always seems to crack and come loose in those areas. you can try forcing it in there so it fills the void and mechanically holds itself in. Applying drywall tape over it would be best.

If the gap is deep, put painters tape on the vinyl, fill with low expansion windows and door foam in a can. When cured, if any has come out of the crack, gently remove it with a knife. Fill with drywall compound then tape.

You can also use caulk if the gap isn't too large but it doesn't tend to adhere well to the edges of drywall.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd dress up the drywall as needed with joint compound and then caulk it to the window.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Or just add a vinyl trim of some kind
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Royal-Mo...C-_-NavPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-100058333-_-N


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Put baseshoe on all sides, caulk and paint.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Tear away bead.

https://www.menards.com/main/buildi...393-c-13053.htm?tid=879530391120401222&ipos=1


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Door stop molding that was preprimed and painted one coat, then a second coat after filling the nail holes after it's installed is what I would use.
I see it used all the time on older homes.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

If those windows have a nail fin, i bet there is no insulation around those windows with that type of install. (No way to insulate with that drywall in the way) If it's cold where you live, count on the windows feeling drafty this winter and the drywall getting wet from condensation.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

You should be aware there is another option, to remove the drywall around the window and trim the inside of the window out in the traditional way, with flat 1x jambs up to the window, flush up to the drywall of the wall, followed with trim molding.

Some years ago, builders started substituting drywall window trim for traditional wood because it is cheaper. Redoing it in the traditional style would also expose the window to frame gap so you could fill it with expanding foam.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Some years ago, builders started substituting drywall window trim for traditional wood


I don't know when it started but I painted new construction houses 40 yrs ago that had drywall returns on the windows.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

mark sr said:


> I don't know when it started but I painted new construction houses 40 yrs ago that had drywall returns on the windows.


I heard it's still popular in the south. Drywall labor is cheap down there. Up here it costs more to return with drywall than it does to trim it all out with "wood". You haven't heard complaining until you've listened to a Michigan drywaller plss and moan about having to wrap windows.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It's real popular with southern block houses, they typically have a marble/tile sill and drywall return. Because of the thickness of the block along with the framing to house insulation and electrical it's probably cheaper to use drywall.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

BIG Johnson said:


> You haven't heard complaining until you've listened to a Michigan drywaller plss and moan about having to wrap windows.


What's especially bad is when there are drywall returns and the window may not be perfectly centered in the rough opening... or the rough opening is out of level. And the drywaller (who is not a finish carpenter, mind you) just slaps the drywall on the rough opening with no shims... leaving HORRIBLE reveals against the details of the window... and it looks like a_$$.

Then if you say something to the about it, they "plss and moan" even more and try and blame every one else.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> if you say something to the about it, they "plss and moan" even more and try and blame every one else.


True but if it's new construction, the builder usually sees that it's rectified ..... and then pays me to go back and paint the repair :smile:


----------

